# 2013 Cruze ECO making rattling noise



## mmmantei (Feb 14, 2014)

My Cruze ECO has been making a rattling noise when I hit speeds of 30+. I understand that this around the speed when the shutters open. Has anyone experienced issues with the shutters rattling? The sound is is driving me crazy!


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Is it only in the cabin or can you hear it more clearly with the windows down?


----------



## mmmantei (Feb 14, 2014)

EricSmit said:


> Is it only in the cabin or can you hear it more clearly with the windows down?


Well, it's been around 5 degrees here in MN so I have not had the windows down.  But we have a warm front today, 40 degrees, so I will try it on the way home.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I hear you there. It's been frigid in Michigan. Keep us posted.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

What RPM are you running when you hear this rattle? I wonder if you're hearing the fuel rails rattling against the firewall.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

obermd said:


> What RPM are you running when you hear this rattle? I wonder if you're hearing the fuel rails rattling against the firewall.


Oh, that is a clever thought.


----------



## Lilturboltz (Oct 3, 2016)

My 2011 makes a rattling noise from around the dash at around 2k rpm's after driving it for a little bit. It may be a heat shield vibrating like I'm thinking mine is.


----------

